# (ARVN) & South Vietnamese AF Memories



## Trip_Wire (Jul 8, 2009)

Explore this website in detail, you will find the 'Bat-21' Story with pictures of the ARVN SEAL (Kiet Van Nguyen) who was awarded our Navy Cross as well as many pictures of aircraft and places in Vietnam during the war.


"You will be viewing the first page of VNAF photo section. At the begining, we planned to use this PHOTO SECTION to store all related VNAF pictures; however, in the process, there were many aspects about Vietnam war than we could anticipate. As a result, you see more than just aircraft on this Photo Section. All new Photo pages are listed on the left column. Enjoy!"

Link:

http://www.vnafmamn.com/vnaf_photos.html


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 8, 2009)

Very cool! Just added it to my Aircraft Favorites folder! I did not realize A-37's flew so much combat! I thought they were primarily trainers T-37 Tweety's.

Makes sense because of the flight characteristics and the OB/FAC type of support in the jungle environment!

Very cool!

Thanks Trip!


----------



## arizonaguide (Jul 8, 2009)

Right up my alley, Trip! :cool: Thank you (again!).


----------



## 7point62 (Jul 9, 2009)

Man, I loved those A-1 Skyraiders the VN's had. Beautiful aircraft. Thank's Trip, good link.


----------

